# Coffee Grinds down the drain or no?



## ella/TO (Jan 12, 2008)

Having a difference of opinion with hubby. I throw the fine coffee grinds from the coffee machine down the sink drain. I think I once heard that it helps keep the drain clean. Hubby says I'm wrong.....Anyone?????....thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2008)

I put grinds in down the drain but I have a disposal.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2008)

I put them in the garbage. I have a septic system and it just sees like the right thing to do.... beats me though. 
My disposal has one of those enzyme things on it so it gives the septic a little charge when you use it, maybe I should start doing that and my kitchen wouldn't smell like old coffee grounds 
Don't you use coffee grounds to attract night crawlers, too, by spreading them on the ground? Probably not a good idea in winter


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 12, 2008)

it doesn`t clear the drains at all, that idea is totally Bogus!

you Can put them in Compost though, it`s good acidic material and great for plants such as Blue berries


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2008)

Not chemically, but I'm wondering from an abrasive standpoint 
Maybe they rub against areas where clogs are likely to occurr.... traps, elbows.... and help keep them open.
Maybe not


----------



## Katie H (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't solve your dispute.  I always put ours in the compost bin.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 12, 2008)

i put coffee grounds down garbage side of sink. 

don't think it hurts or helps any thing.

babe


----------



## Nova5 (Jan 12, 2008)

Coffee is no sort of cleaner, the grains will either scrape things off or get caught in them when they are rubbing the pipe walls. those just a bit further in will do zero either way.


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't have a compost pile but I scatter them in the garden. Suppose to be good for the
plants. Seems like we should make some use of them, rather than down the drain or in the garbage.


----------



## tdiprincess (Jan 13, 2008)

interesting...i think i'll try that for my garden.. 
oh and no idea about the coffee grounds helping or not.. i'd go with probably not...


----------



## ErikC (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it just keeps the pipes awake at night!


----------



## 2belucile (Jan 13, 2008)

I would not throw it down the drain, it acts like sand, clogging it.


----------



## Claire (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't drink a lot of coffee, but when I have company, I, too, throw it in the garden.  Never down the drain.  Some things I do flush down the toilet (think of what you normally flush, if it resembles that, flush).  I live in a very old house and the bathroom is, as in most old homes, right off the kitchen.  I do not have a garbage disposal.  But I use the bathroom sink as a second sink, the toilet at times gets used for semi-liquid disposal.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 13, 2008)

I have always heard they will clog your drain. Have seen that on several shows.
 You can put the filter in the compost too.


----------



## Constance (Jan 13, 2008)

My mom and grandma always put coffee grounds and eggs shells in the flowerbed, and they sure had some beautiful flowers!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah egg shells are great too, plenty of calcium, it helps maintain the PH balance the also acts as a soil improver


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 13, 2008)

ella/TO said:


> Having a difference of opinion with hubby. I throw the fine coffee grinds from the coffee machine down the sink drain. I think I once heard that it helps keep the drain clean. Hubby says I'm wrong.....Anyone?????....thanks



They have a lot of nitrogen, so they're great for the garden: Coffee grounds for compost and fertilizer


----------



## auntdot (Jan 13, 2008)

We too have a septic tank so are very careful what we put down the drain.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

Not good for a septic system which we have so the grinds are either thrown in the garbage or saved for the garden .  I have used the coffee grinds for house plants as well.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 5, 2008)

Absolutely NOT. PERIOD..........................
My dad's a plumber.
No coffee grounds.
No cigarettes [yes, people really DO put them in there].
No glass to sharpen blades.  Ice is fine.
No egg shells.
No potato peels.
No bacon drippings or other fat, unless you follow it up with a truckload of HOT water but even that isn't full proof, it can still  harden later and clog big time.
No animal bones.
Lemon/lime/orange peel is okay in small pieces to help deodorize.
yes, he's found them all and they all clogged and broke the GD.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 5, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Absolutely NOT. PERIOD..........................
> My dad's a plumber.
> No coffee grounds.
> No cigarettes [yes, people really DO put them in there].
> ...


 
Geez!  Is *hard* water OK?


----------

